# Sam Leccia at work



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Making me a tri wrapper Nub. It smoked ok, LOL just a joke guys. I didn't smoke this baby!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!! Great work, Sam :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The man's an artist - nice roll!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

pfft... smoke it! what good is a fine cigar if it's just gonna sit and collect dust?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome looking stick there!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet looking cigar


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait to watch Sam work!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

That candela wrapper looks like a piece of cabbage. Always enjoy watching people roll.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice looking tri wrapper


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thats beautiful !


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

That looks awesome.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

a man earning his keep, awesome pics


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

That is sweet!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

ngetal said:


> pfft... smoke it! what good is a fine cigar if it's just gonna sit and collect dust?


A year from now when he has another event here I will get a new one and smoke this one with a years age on it :redface:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> A year from now when he has another event here I will get a new one and smoke this one with a years age on it :redface:


Hmm, thats a good idea... 
Here's the one Sam rolled for me when he was here in Atlanta... 








Just can't bring myself to cut it and smoke it, yet...


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats very cool! I'm going to see him today at 5. Can't wait to meet the guy!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

